# Can shrimp live with corydoras??



## bert

i hve 6 corydoras in my 16g and was thinking of adding ghost shrimp. I would add cherry red shrimp or crystal red shrimp but they are expensive and hard to find for sale in Australia.
Will corydoras eat ghost shrimp????

PS, anyone on here in Australia have CRS or RCS for sale?????


----------



## frozenbarb

No they wont eat them because their mouth is too small, and too slow for shrimps,

Unless your talking about baby shrimps, I heard stories of them getting sucked up


----------



## goalcreas

I have kept many a shrimp but never a corydora, so I can 't be sure, but I think the simple answer is yes if you have small or dwarf corydora ( you did not say so I assume you have larger ones and I know a friend has a tank with some of those pepper or salt and pepper corydora, the small panda looking ones and has some rather small RCS) and maybe if you have bigger ones and are thinking about getting tiny shrimp you might be setting up for a disaster or a life on the run for the shrimp.


----------



## bert

i have the regular bronze cories, they are about 1.5-2 inces right now.

Anyone know where i can get RCS or CRS in Aus?


----------



## CrownMan

I have about 50 albino corys spread out in 5 of my tanks with cherry and amano shrimp and have never seen a cory bother any of my shrimp. They may snatch a baby or 2 behind my back but cherry shrimp populations have always increased over time. All of my tanks are heavily planted which gives the shrimp many hiding places but both the shrimp and they corys are always out in the open searching for food and swimming in the currents. I also keep otos in with the shrimp and corys.

Mike


----------



## Bert H

I have a few cories along with rcs and amanos, never seen any cories eating them.


----------



## SOLOMON

CRS are becoming more common in some of the eastern states LFS but expect to pay around $25 per piece, i dont believe anyone has RCS or if they do they arent selling them. We have access to other native cardinas too, if you like i can send you a PM telling you where you may be able to buy some.


----------

